# programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

guten Abend


ich würde eine Lüftersteuerung suchen die Programmierbar ist und mindestens bis zu 5 Lüfter regeln kann..
sollte sowas wie eine kleine Platine sein, die man im PC irgendwo git verstauen kann.

das ganze sollte dan per Software programmierbar sein..

giebts sowas überhaupst?


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

Für Vier-Kanal kann ich Dir eine empfehlen. Hat auf den Kanälen auch soviel Leistung, dass man problemlos mehrere Lüfter parallel ansteuern kann: mCubed T-Balancer bigNG (mCubed Information Technology GmbH).


----------



## Elzoco (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

Oder sowas feines.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquäro 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, weiß/blau Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, weiß/blau 70000


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

also die Aquacomputer aquäro ist mir schon mal zu teuer..

wie schauts den von der Software her aus ist da was dabei zum einstellen?


und noch was anderes..

ich hab eine Aquastrem XT StandarD Version, wäre es besser sich da das Ultra update zu holen? weil da kann man ja dan auch die Lüfter regulieren.

aber die Aquastrem XT besitzt nur einen Anschluss..


----------



## Elzoco (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

Mit der Ultra kann man höchstens 3 Lüfter Steuern.
Den Aquaero gibts auch ohne Display für 70€.
Frag mal im Wakü Quatscher nach dem Aquaero und frag mal, ob der gut ist.


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

ja wegen den aquaera da, das Teil is ja ziemlich groß..
ich bräuchte eben was kleines was ich z.b irgendwo im gehäuse verstecken könnte somit man die Platine nicht sehen kann


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*



fuzzi schrieb:


> ja wegen den aquaera da, das Teil is ja ziemlich groß..
> ich bräuchte eben was kleines was ich z.b irgendwo im gehäuse verstecken könnte somit man die Platine nicht sehen kann



Der mCubed T-Balancer bigNG kommt mit 'ner alternativ montierbaren Slot-Blende, d.h. kann in einem freien Slot komplett "versteckt" werden (s. Handbuch: http://www.t-balancer.com/download/bng.pdf).


----------



## fuzzi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

was sagst du zu dem T-Balancer miniNG?

würde die Steuerung auch reichen?


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*



fuzzi schrieb:


> was sagst du zu dem T-Balancer miniNG?
> 
> würde die Steuerung auch reichen?



Nur zwei Lüfterkanäle und zwei analoge Sensoren, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob wie beim bigNG auch alle Einstellungen im Flash der Steuerung gespeichert werden (mCubed Home). Nach meiner Vorstellung doch etwas eingeschränkt. Der bigNG ist zwar nicht gerade billig, aber nach meiner praktischen Erfahrung sein Geld wirklich wert. Für Wasserkühlungen gibt es sicher bessere Lösungen, die jedoch zum größten Teil auch etwas teuerer sind.


----------



## fuzzi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*

dan werd ich mir wohl den T-Balancer bigNG holen


----------



## mattinator (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: programmierbare Lüftersteuerung?*



fuzzi schrieb:


> dan werd ich mir wohl den T-Balancer bigNG holen



Dann viel Erfolg. Kannst ja auch 'ne PN schicken, falls Du noch Fragen hast.


----------

